# For Those Of Us Old Enough To Remember!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

TV Nostalgia


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

That was great.
Thank you for making my day!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Always lover reading and seeing the "Old Guard". What a great group of amazingly brave and unselfish men. I am sure that those that have passed are rolling in their graves and those still with us look on in disgust. Thanks for the post and reminding me why I served and love this country.

There is also a good one that comes around every once in a while that tells of Lee Marvins interview on the Tonight Show. Tells of his purple heart and the crazy ol' sgt that got alot of men of the beach. Known most commonly as Capt. Kangaroo and also of Mr. Roger's days in army special forces.

Thanks again. Hope this thread hangs around for awhile.

Jim (Cpl. USMC 1986-1994)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Very Nice Tribute Dox!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, what am I doing wrong? I clicked the link and it never showed anything. ????????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

azthroop said:


> Okay, what am I doing wrong? I clicked the link and it never showed anything. ????????


just one left click and then give it time to load, I just checked it and it's working


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry Doxie...it's not showing me anything. Sigh...I just must not be "old enough to remember"...sigh...


----------

